
NgMario - mck-
http://blnight.github.io/ngMario/#/game
======
StevePerkins
I don't get it. The GitHub byline proclaims, "Learn AngularJS playing Super
Mario Brothers". So I wondered if this would be yet another browser
implementation of Mario, this time using AngularJS in some fashion? Or perhaps
it would be like "vim-adventures.com", where you learn Vim editor commands by
using them to play a video game?

It's neither. This seems to be nothing more than a very primitive PowerPoint
slide deck, with slide transitions activated as you progress through an
unrelated video game. The "Mario" hook is meaningless clickbait.

Moreover, this will almost certainly receive a DMCA takedown within the next
couple of days. It seems buggy to boot... stomping on the first turtle brought
up slides, and no keypress closes the slides and returns to the game.

~~~
orbitur
Use the right arrow to go through the slides. Each enemy has between 1 and 3
it seems.

~~~
pyre
You can also use <space> to go forward and <shift>-<space> to go backwards
through the slides.

~~~
hackmiester
I am not sure how I am supposed to figure this out by looking at the app.
Also, I am using the browser's "back" button to close the slide and continue
playing because I don't know how to do it. I guess I do not understand what is
going on.

~~~
click170
It's not just you, I'm in the same boat.

I'm not sure if I was doing something wrong but once I jumped on an enemy I
couldn't do anything except click a link in the in-game popup. The arrow keys
and spacebar didn't do anything at that point, I had to reload.

------
aikah
You know you cant just steal assets from a commercial game and post it on
github right? afaik github may not only close that repo but also close your
account. Not worth the risk if you built any kind of social identity around
your github account.

~~~
gjtorikian
GitHub is not going to close your account. Like all other repo closures, it'd
take a DMCA notice from Nintendo to close the repo, which is unavoidable by
law (no matter where you host it, The Lawyers will come).

~~~
Nullabillity
By _american_ law. While the principles are pretty much the same worldwide,
the implementations vary.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
That's the relevant law though, right?

~~~
Nullabillity
> no matter where you host it, The Lawyers will come

------
ZenoArrow
Nice idea, but there's a bug. Using the cursor keys controls both Mario and
the camera, so for example when I press the right cursor key sometimes Mario
moves, sometimes the camera moves. Of course the correct behaviour is for the
cursor keys to only control Mario, and the camera position to be determined by
Mario's position on screen. I'm using Firefox 32.0.3 (i.e. the latest stable
build).

------
mlex
The level itself seems to scroll while I move with the arrow keys. Bug?

Also, given the outcome of the HTML5 Mario[1], I have my doubts this will stay
up long. Pretty cool though!

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2796627](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2796627)

------
doty
I thought this was satire-- a statement about advertisement-funded games and
the way they afflict us in our modern times.

I was about to come over here and say "ha ha, nice work guys" before I read
the comments and realized that the pop-ups were _not_ ads, but were in fact
supposed to be teaching me something.

Still, though, nice satire.

~~~
turnip1979
I was also confused by the pop-ups. Didn't make sense. Nice Mario clone
though.

------
bastawhiz
I literally can't get past the first two goombas because shit keeps popping up
and capturing my keypresses. "HOW TO STRUCTURE AN APP?" HOPE YOU WEREN'T
PLANNING ON PRESSING ANY OTHER KEYS FOR A FEW SECONDS LOL

------
nanoscopic
This is blatant abuse of Mario, their copyrighted assets, etc. I approve of it
being reported to NOA. Additionally, who exactly is going to play this?

It doesn't use Mario in any meaningful way to help teach anything.

Mario teaches typing; that was cool. That was also approved and endorsed by
Nintendo.

Get a life and create your own game instead of ripping off others.

This may seem harsh, but such blatant abuse of law does not belong on github
nor on hacker news. Not only that, I'd be willing to bet this is a fork of the
Mario games that were long ago taken off the web for similarly illegality.

------
juanmnl
Came to play and "learn" > left annoyed as f __ _

------
_kushagra
I like the idea but the execution was not great. I would've preferred a
slideshow instead of this because at first, I didn't know that killing an
enemy would show up specific slides. So skipping an enemy means skipping the
slides associated with it.

Maybe you can port it to slid.es or something similar and it will be a much
more valuable that way.

------
reboog711
Mario doesn't show up on Firefox; so the whole thing was pretty confusing to
me.

It makes slightly more sense when I try it in Chrome, and see Mario and can
see the slides everyone else is talking about.

~~~
okbake
Similiar issue here. I was able to see Mario in firefox, but not the slides.
Also the arrows were scrolling and moving mario at the same time, which made
it impossible to "play".

------
scottydelta
[http://www.pastemehere.com/gm7h5lg0](http://www.pastemehere.com/gm7h5lg0),
bug?

------
tdicola
Haha wow, that is pretty cool. Nice job!

------
KyleSanderson
Use WASD to move just Mario, hit the back button on your mouse to play the
single level.

------
mrcactu5
I am stuck. It gives me a tip about AngularJS and then I can't continue
playing

~~~
hackmiester
Hit the back arrow on your browser.

------
jprince
Secret level at the end of you keep replaying the last two slides over and
over.

------
atmosx
I'm impressed :-p bravo!

------
ctdavies
I just want to play Mario

------
levlandau
This is pretty neat

------
stefan_kendall3
Contacted piracyscene@noa.nintendo.com with Author's name, website, github
repro, contact information.

~~~
smclaughlin
Thank god the internet has white knights like you around.

~~~
stefan_kendall3
This is publicity for the author, which is obviously something he's using for
commercial gain.

